# Limits of Greenheads



## hrstille (Nov 19, 2016)

Let's see them. I know y'all boys stacked them up this morning.


----------



## hrstille (Nov 19, 2016)

I guess nobody got a limit of Greenheads. Stay after them boys. A duck of any species is bound to find your spot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 19, 2016)

hrstille said:


> I guess nobody got a limit of Greenheads. Stay after them boys. A duck of any species is bound to find your spot



They're trying to find water to hunt them in.


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 19, 2016)

I am sure the guys at skeeter branch got limits of green today! We got most of our limit, but no green was involved.


----------



## hrstille (Nov 20, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> I am sure the guys at skeeter branch got limits of green today! We got most of our limit, but no green was involved.



Haha yeah. Good deal. Glad to hear somebody shot a few birds


----------



## bcspinks89 (Nov 20, 2016)

We got a  limit of woodies and a band


----------



## hrstille (Nov 20, 2016)

bcspinks89 said:


> We got a  limit of woodies and a band



Nice. Got to love the bonus jewelry


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 20, 2016)

bcspinks89 said:


> We got a  limit of woodies and a band



In Statesboro?


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Nov 21, 2016)

Killed a single redhead hen


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 21, 2016)

*limit*

limit


----------



## hrstille (Nov 21, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> limit



Nice buck. Thats exactly what I been up to. I'm going to crank things up in a few days


----------



## rnelson5 (Nov 21, 2016)

Killer that is actually only half of a limit......


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 22, 2016)

Your right I am working on the rest


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Nov 22, 2016)

Our group had a fine opener! I love years with no water. Killed 7 species 14 total.


----------



## bcspinks89 (Nov 22, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> In Statesboro?



 No. my hometown. Douglas


----------



## triton196 (Nov 24, 2016)

limits of green heads are hard to find in ga


----------



## hrstille (Nov 24, 2016)

triton196 said:


> limits of green heads are hard to find in ga



Exactly why I don't hunt GA


----------



## flatsmaster (Nov 28, 2016)

My buddies got the green pretty good  ... they live in Mississippi though  not that many birds they just wanted there hole !!!!


----------



## hrstille (Nov 28, 2016)

Very nice. We scratched a few this weekend. Mainly greys wanted in our hole


----------

